# I ban you



## dustinmj

The game: I ban you

Basically the point of this game is to ban the previous poster for what ever.

The only rules are to have fun... and understand that we are all just in it to have some good old laughs.


----------



## dustinmj

I ban you for having a fudging chinchilla.


----------



## birdman

I ban you for fudging swearing


----------



## dustinmj

I ban you for not having a mohack.


----------



## birdman

i ban you for having a mohack

http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=mohack
"A mohawk which is grown on your asscrack."


----------



## dustinmj

I ban you for growing hair on your a**crack.


----------



## birdman

I ban you for knowing i have hair on my a**crack ( creepy D: )


----------



## dustinmj

I ban you for giving me nothing to ban you for... ( I Lmao'd )


----------



## birdman

I ban you for laughing at yourself for not thinking of a good ban.


----------



## dustinmj

I ban you for being up too fricken late!


----------



## birdman

I ban you for this layout idea.....scrapping it, theres all this space that makes things look constantly empty (which seems like a bad thing.....IMO)


----------



## dustinmj

I ban you fur taking reality in the I ban you thread!


----------



## birdman

i ban you for bringing up my reality, which is not as real as other realities (especially when im pumped up running on no sleep xD)


----------



## dustinmj

I ban you for realizing unreal realities aren't as real as real realities realize they aren't as real as.


----------



## avlfive

I ban all of you for not obeying your previous bans.

OBEY THE ALMIGHTY BANHAMMER!


----------



## Dbagjones

I ban me for not understanding the ban!


----------



## birdman

lol you guys dont get the game, you ban the person who posted above you xD

I ban dbagjones for being a dbag xD


----------



## Dbagjones

ok, ok... I ban birdman for spending all this time making a forum where I can ban the guy above me!


----------



## TheBeavertownKid

I ban dbagjones for using a Backflip and being with ATT!


----------



## davidjr621

i ban you for banning dbagjones


----------



## TheBeavertownKid

davidjr621 said:


> i ban you for banning dbagjones


I ban you for retweeting Michael Richardson's phone number yesterday and telling people to blow it up.


----------



## davidjr621

i ban you for not blowing it up


----------



## TheBeavertownKid

davidjr621 said:


> i ban you for not blowing it up


Statement retracted. Was thinking of a completely different person lol. Ill ban myself for misunderstanding.


----------



## davidjr621

i ban you for thinking i wasnt involved


----------



## TheBeavertownKid

I ban you for deleting the tweet with the name and number.


----------



## cassdroid

I ban you for having BEAVER in your location and no pics


----------



## goodspellar

I don't ban you


----------



## DroidJunk

Goodspellar banned for not banning.


----------



## TheBeavertownKid

I ban you for wanting to ban cassdroid.

Sent from my Evil Fascinate using Tapatalk


----------



## fc127

I ban you for having an evil fascinate...

Stomped from my DX


----------



## davidjr621

i ban you for not having an evil fascinate


----------



## Dewguzzler

ban u for having a cross eyed pengu


----------



## fc127

I also ban him for not having a platypus as his avitar.

Stomped from my DX


----------



## Dewguzzler

banned for having no avatar while banning someone elses "avitar"


----------



## TheBeavertownKid

I ban you for drinking too much Yellow No. 5 and not wanting to keep your manhood around ;-)

Sent from my Evil Fascinate using Tapatalk


----------



## Dewguzzler

banned for claiming ive lost my manhood when ur the one with a beaver in ur name.... :| lol


----------



## fc127

Dewguzzler said:


> banned for having no avatar while banning someone elses "avitar"


Damn, I knew I spelled it wrong... I ban the autocorrect on my phone.

Stomped from my DX


----------



## TheBeavertownKid

Banned because you claim to be a man but associate yourself with the word "guzzler"! In a town full of beavers, a man can never lose manhood. ;-) Haha.

Sent from my Evil Fascinate using Tapatalk


----------



## TheBeavertownKid

fc127 said:


> Damn, I knew I spelled it wrong... I ban the autocorrect on my phone.
> 
> Stomped from my DX


I ban you for blaming your lack there of on your phones autocorrect after you admit to spelling it wrong yourself. Lol

Sent from my Evil Fascinate using Tapatalk


----------



## Dewguzzler

banned for using thereof as two words instead of one. what a waste of a space lol


----------



## fc127

TheBeavertownKid said:


> I ban you for blaming your lack there of on your phones autocorrect after you admit to spelling it wrong yourself. Lol
> 
> Sent from my Evil Fascinate using Tapatalk


You're right... I ban myself.

Stomped from my DX


----------



## IRONMatt

fc127 said:


> You're right... I ban myself.
> 
> Stomped from my DX


banned for trying to ban yourself.... thats against the rules br0


----------



## fc127

I ban everyone for not explaining the rules better.

From my DX


----------



## TheBeavertownKid

fc127 said:


> I ban everyone for not explaining the rules better.
> 
> From my DX


Banned because you think there is more than one rule to banning a person lol

Sent from my Evil Fascinate using Tapatalk


----------



## davidjr621

i ban you for not knowing there is more than 1 rule
Rule 1: Ban
Rule 2: Be banned


----------



## TheBeavertownKid

davidjr621 said:


> i ban you for not knowing there is more than 1 rule
> Rule 1: Ban
> Rule 2: Be banned


I ban you because as an experienced moderator you should know there is on one rule to ban somebody. UNCON"TROLL"ABLE POWER! Haha ;-)

Sent from my Evil Fascinate using Tapatalk


----------



## Dewguzzler

Banned for not being in Sheen's Korner


----------



## TheBeavertownKid

Dewguzzler said:


> Banned for not being in Sheen's Korner


Banned because you speak false information. I am his Cut Man. 

Sent from my Evil Fascinate using Tapatalk


----------



## IRONMatt

TheBeavertownKid said:


> Banned because you speak false information. I am his Cut Man.
> 
> Sent from my Evil Fascinate using Tapatalk


Banned because your fascinate is evil


----------



## TheBeavertownKid

IRONMatt said:


> Banned because your fascinate is evil


Banned because ive already been banned because my Fascinate is Evil.

Sent from my Evil Fascinate using Tapatalk


----------



## Dewguzzler

IRONMatt said:


> Banned because your fascinate is evil


banned because that ban has already been used


----------



## Dewguzzler

banned becuz we jinxed and u didnt offer a coke


----------



## TheBeavertownKid

Banned! No jinx and trying to get a coke out of me for false information about me. 









Sent from my Evil Fascinate using Tapatalk


----------



## Nusince

banned because you drank the iKoolaid and then went back for seconds


----------



## TheBeavertownKid

Banned because you used "i" in front of a word. ;-)

Sent from my Evil Fascinate using Tapatalk


----------



## davidjr621

banned cuz you didnt "i" in front of an iWord


----------



## greenblattsam

Banned for referencing a company that pushes KANGS to retail.


----------



## Dewguzzler

banned for not using your real name; Bender


----------



## Nusince

banned because being on this site feels like a bender


----------



## dustinmj

I ban you for the sake of bansticks everywhere.


----------



## crash1781

I ban you for using "bansticks", we all know it's a ban-hammer!


----------



## cassdroid

i ban you for asking for followers in your sig (now following)


----------



## greenblattsam

I ban you for criticizing him trying to Pimp his twitter to the masses.


----------



## Nusince

i ban you for banning cass


----------



## dustinmj

I ban you for being a nusince.


----------



## xoomdev

I ban you for banning him because of his name which isn't really a word so it's really a nuisance.


----------



## dustinmj

I ban you for banning me for banning him on account of his handle.


----------



## Steady Hawkin

I ban you for rambling


----------



## ryan

I ban you for banning banners.


----------



## Brett6781

I ban you all for banning everyone else

-Brought to you with limited commercial interruption by tapatalk pro


----------



## IRONMatt

i ban you for having a long tapatalk signature


----------



## Brett6781

IRONMatt said:


> i ban you for having a long tapatalk signature


I ban you for banning my baned long tapatalk sig...

-Brought to you with limited commercial interruption by tapatalk pro, which is NOT baned


----------



## cassdroid

I ban you for being anywhere with 4g


----------



## coggy9

I ban you for having "droid" in your name.


----------



## Nusince

again... banned for banning cass. Such actions will no longer be tolerated. She has the newdz....


----------



## dustinmj

I ban you for perving out on a public forum!


----------



## Steady Hawkin

I ban you for using the word perving


----------



## dustinmj

I ban you for performing such a stellar ban.


----------



## cassdroid

i ban you for not perving out


----------



## PatHoge

I ban you cause I can.


----------



## Nusince

I ban you because you are.


----------



## bandroidx

I ban you for using stupid Shakespeare references


----------



## Steady Hawkin

I ban you for being a hater


----------



## kook

I ban you because smelly feet are not attractive.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## bru_1

I ban you because my smelly feet are sexy and take offense to that. Lol...

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk


----------



## x-tac23

I ban laden


----------



## PatHoge

I ban you for not banning the person above you.


----------



## Steady Hawkin

I ban you for riding that bicycle


----------



## dustinmj

I ban you for being steady.


----------



## davidnc

I ban anyone who's banned someone ,,,, excluding myself of course


----------



## Guest

I ban you for banning everyone else for banning someone else and excluding yourself from the ban! ( may have just divided by zero 0.o stay tuned...)


----------



## Dewguzzler

airforcegeek said:


> I ban you for banning everyone else for banning someone else and excluding yourself from the ban! ( may have just divided by zero 0.o stay tuned...)


ban u for being a "geek" and forgetting how to flash a ROM lulz


----------



## mines_01

I ban you for "lulz'ing" during the process of issuing a ban...


----------



## Guest

I ban you for banning a good friend of mine!


----------



## PatHoge

I ban you for having friends! Wait...what...?


----------



## Guest

I ban you for confusing yourself...


----------



## cassdroid

I ban you because I used to be an Airforce wife and your name reminds me

Sent from my ThunderBolt using Tapatalk


----------



## dustinmj

I ban you for being cassdroid when my sister's name is cassie


----------



## jlangleyrn

dustinmj said:


> I ban you for being cassdroid when my sister's name is cassie


I ban you because I know a girl named Cassie who is HOT!!! Umm, might be your sister, where do you live 

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## Guest

I ban you for asking him where he lives... creeper..


----------



## alpha25100

airforcegeek said:


> I ban you for asking him where he lives... creeper..


I ban you, cause your just jealous he not asking you where you live!







Lolzzz...

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## cassdroid

I ban you for crossing the #nohomo border

Sent from Mai Thunderbolt


----------



## Guest

I ban you for sexual discrimination?


----------



## razorclose

I ban you for uncertainty


----------



## Guest

I ban you for having less than 10 posts... 0.o


----------



## rgray331975

I ban u all for not having a job

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## Guest

I have three jobs buddy... Air Force National Guard, DoD contractor (50+ hours a week), web design. so therefore I ban you for banning us all by assuming wrong. p.s. rootzwiki.com isnt blocked by DoD.. therefore all military bases have access


----------



## Dewguzzler

ban u for being in the military and being a pusy and shutting down airforcegeek lol </toll>


----------



## Guest

I ban u for waiting til today to add me on gtalk...


----------



## Dewguzzler

ban you for being a *moderator* associating with commoners lol

whats that called again? Fraternization?


----------



## IRONMatt

ban you for being a themer and out of the kitchen. Whats that called again? Womanization?


----------



## Dewguzzler

banned for getting my GENDER wrong lol


----------



## PatHoge

Banned for drinkin all that dang caffeine!


----------



## cassdroid

Banned for being Pat

Sent from Mai Thunderbolt


----------



## Guest

Banned for having something against people named Pat (im a Pat).


----------



## dustinmj

I ban you just because.


----------



## Stetsonaw

I ban you for bleeding in your pants...

Sent from 1885


----------



## dustinmj

I ban you for banning women everywhere.


----------



## tibbbbor

i ban you for living in the same apartment complex as amylovescompooters......


----------



## Captainkrtek

tibbbbor said:


> i ban you for living in the same apartment complex as amylovescompooters......


I ban you...cause I actually can, or just remove all of you, 
mysql> DROP TABLE 'users';


----------



## Brett6781

Well I ban you for trying a mysql when I could just DDoS the entire site!


----------



## Stetsonaw

i ban you for having the most **** avatar i've ever seen.


----------



## Brett6781

Stetsonaw said:


> i ban you for having the most **** avatar i've ever seen.


I could seriously ban you for homophobic remarks, but instead I will ban you for making fun of American armed forces.


----------



## Stetsonaw

I ban you because you changed your avatar after i banned you, to one that rocks, and is very not ****.

USMC-8.5 years


----------



## Captainkrtek

Stetsonaw said:


> i ban you for having the most **** avatar i've ever seen.


Please watch your language, thanks


----------



## Stetsonaw

Captainkrtek said:


> Please watch your language, thanks


 Apologies, wasn't trying to be offensive, it's all in good fun, like this thread is supposed to be. Sorry if I offended anyone. It won't happen again.


----------



## dustinmj

Captainkrtek said:


> Please watch your language, thanks


I ban you because you don't necessarily herp a derp with the niceness of necessary request made out of necessity as required to necessitate an open forum that doesn't necessarily restrict speech, but ensures the necessity of civil rights as necessary in order to prevent unnecessary faux pas as necessary.


----------



## Brett6781

Stetsonaw said:


> I ban you because you changed your avatar after i banned you, to one that rocks, and is very not ****.
> 
> USMC-8.5 years


I haven't changed my avatar... what were you looking at?

Also, this means I can ban you for lying


----------



## Stetsonaw

EDIT: FIXED

I ban you for not banning the person who posted before you.









I ban myself for forgetting to go to the last page before making my ban. Sorry about all the confusion.

Sent from 1885


----------



## tibbbbor

i ban you for being so awkward.


----------



## tibbbbor

tibbbbor said:


> i ban you for being so awkward.


a day later...still awkward...


----------



## Stetsonaw

lol, i ban you for calling me out, which was well deserved!


----------



## xmrsilentx

Ur all banned for leaving XDA. Oh yeah ur banned from there too..

Sent from my Droid using Tapatalk


----------



## Stetsonaw

i ban you for thinking that leaving xda is a bad thing!


----------



## xmrsilentx

Stetsonaw said:


> i ban you for thinking that leaving xda is a bad thing!


Awwww!!! I walked right into that one... I ban u for cheapshotting me.

Sent from my Droid using Tapatalk


----------



## DrMacinyasha

I ban you for not customizing your Tapatalk signature.


----------



## mtneerndixie

I ban you before you can ban me because you're a mod!


----------



## cleskers

I ban you cause you give no reach around.....bad monkey!!!


----------



## razorclose

I ban you for banning a cute monkey with glasses


----------



## Vicious-Bassdj

Find a reason to ban the person who posted above you. Ban as much as you want.
I guess the person above me was Rootzwiki so...banned for being an awesome site.


----------



## PonsAsinorem

He's banned for starting thus ridiculous game and for having 123 total posts.


----------



## Vicious-Bassdj

Banned for posting more than one reason.


----------



## marleyinoc

Vicious-Bassdj said:


> Banned for posting more than one reason.


Haha. Uh-oh, second and so longer ban for posting more than once in thread









Crap. Hope a real mod doesn't post after me.


----------



## Vicious-Bassdj

Banned for thinking there are rules for posting multiple times.


----------



## PonsAsinorem

Banned for thinking, period.


----------



## ro6666lt

I ban you for living in Hawaii. Da kine, brah.

Threads merged.


----------



## Vicious-Bassdj

Banned for moving my thread which I clearly made on accident.


----------



## davidnc

.....banned for making a thread on accident

Sent from me


----------



## Vicious-Bassdj

Banned for not using any punctuation or capital letters.


----------



## anmtrn

Ban for using a period.


----------



## skinnyguy

anmtrn said:


> Ban for using a period*.*


So you would like to be banned then?


----------



## ro6666lt

i ban you for flaunting you powers.


----------



## shadowpunx

I ban you for not possessing my awesomeness


----------



## shadowpunx

shadowpunx said:


> I ban you for not possessing my awesomeness


I ban me because that's how I roll


----------



## davidnc

I ban you for banning youself,and two posts back to back .


----------



## shadowpunx

davidnc said:


> I ban you for banning youself,and two posts back to back .


I ban you because I love lamp?


----------



## anmtrn

shadowpunx said:


> I ban you because I love lamp?


Ban you because you like lamps and I like lava lamps better


----------



## elliott35

anmtrn said:


> Ban you because you like lamps and I like lava lamps better


I banz You becasue your Lampz isnt made outa teh lazorz!


----------



## elliott35

birdman said:


> I ban you for laughing at yourself for not thinking of a good ban.


i ban you for being an admin









Glitchy... why did it give me that page as the most recent ... lol whateva ban me for it :0


----------



## davidnc

Ban for double post .


----------



## BrentBlend

Ban you for not having a signature


----------



## elliott35

BrentBlend said:


> Ban you for not having a signature


That's my email signature so your banned


----------



## anmtrn

elliott35 said:


> That's my email signature so your banned


Ban you for having Patrick as your profile pic!


----------



## elliott35

He sat on his balls and needs sympathy so your banned


----------



## anmtrn

elliott35 said:


> He sat on his balls and needs sympathy so your banned


Ah Patrick for being a bit dumb you are banned and you to spongebob and sandy! Mwahahahah


----------



## elliott35

your banned because you liek it


----------



## mowbray1

ban you because you forgot why you baned another person


----------



## elliott35

i ban you becasue i dont get your ban


----------



## anmtrn

elliott35 said:


> your banned because you liek it


I no wanna get banned, I shall ban you instead


----------



## elliott35

Never


----------



## davidnc

Banning for just posting with one word.


----------



## elliott35

bannedforpostingmultiplewords


----------



## mowbray1

elliott35 said:


> i ban you becasue i dont get your ban


I Ban You banner because you ban what you ban because you can not remember why you Ban


----------



## davidnc

Ban for incorrect punctuation.


----------



## shadowpunx

davidnc said:


> Ban for incorrect punctuation.


Banned, I don't like periods


----------



## puk3n

i ban you for banning


----------



## clintro

Banned for banning for banning

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## Pulser

clintro said:


> Banned for banning for banning
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


Banned for clichéd ban reason.


----------



## elliott35

Pulser said:


> Banned for clichéd ban reason.


Banned for sitting


----------



## marleyinoc

elliott35 said:


> Banned for sitting


Banned for life.


----------



## Trenton

dude have you heard my banned?


----------



## elliott35

your all banned by my immence power


----------



## Dark Jedi

Banned for not making good on your threat.


----------



## cd5love96

I ban you for catching you in bed with my wife last night while I was in it. You freak!


----------



## eFrigid

hey check this out... let me get it out of my pocket for you.... *BANNED BIATCH* don't cry this happens often


----------



## rettev

i ban you for the excessive amount of periods...three usually gets the job done


----------



## elliott35

Plop your banned


----------



## scooby0u812

banned for ploping your ban


----------



## elliott35

Banned for being an anon ^^^


----------



## Gman

Banned for pointing


elliott35 said:


> Banned for being an anon ^^^


----------



## shadowpunx

Banned for sonic and knuckles impersonations


----------



## zeeman

I Ban you coz you dont have gift for me this christmas:0


----------



## Maxx

zeeman said:


> I Ban you coz you dont have gift for me this christmas:0


Banned because how do you know that







I might


----------



## Gman

Banned for questioning 


Maxx said:


> Banned because how do you know that I might


----------



## Maxx

Gman said:


> Banned for questioning


Banned because I replied in your thread in Android general


----------



## ImRickJamesBit_h

All are banned for banning a banner or banee!!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Maxx

ImRickJamesBit_h said:


> All are banned for banning a banner or banee!!
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Banned for banning yourself







Kind of...


----------



## Adam80460

I ban you for being the the winner of this thread....http://rootzwiki.com/topic/393-last-post-wins/page__st__1960


----------



## Gman

Soft banning ban 


Adam80460 said:


> I ban you for being the the winner of this thread....http://rootzwiki.com/topic/393-last-post-wins/page__st__1960


----------



## Adam80460

Gman said:


> Soft banning ban


I ban you for banning these Funny, stupid and banned commercials


----------



## Gman

Trying to hard ban 


Adam80460 said:


> I ban you for banning these Funny, stupid and banned commercials


----------



## AshG

Any postr who previously has or uss the lttr between d and f shall b bannd from this point forward. Good luck and may God have mrcy on your souls.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Gman

Not witty ban 


AshG said:


> Any postr who previously has or uss the lttr between d and f shall b bannd from this point forward. Good luck and may God have mrcy on your souls.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Adam80460

I'm banning you for banning the not witty ban.


Gman said:


> Not witty ban


Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Gman

Wordy ban 


Adam80460 said:


> I'm banning you for banning the not witty ban.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## AshG

Gman said:


> Wordy ban


Overexplanation ban.


----------



## Gman

Clever ban 


AshG said:


> Overexplanation ban.


----------



## ImRickJamesBit_h

Banishing all for banning the baniest of banners in the banning contest. All who ban from this post onward are banished to banurgatory. ;-)

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Gman

Grandstanding ban 


ImRickJamesBit_h said:


> Banishing all for banning the baniest of banners in the banning contest. All who ban from this post onward are banished to banurgatory. ;-)
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Daybreak

banning you for posting to much


----------



## Gman

Banned for not enough posts


----------



## Shiftyshadee

I ban you because I'm unsure what G'man is a contraction for


----------



## Gman

Banned for being an escape artist


----------



## Shiftyshadee

I ban you for your posts and thanks being divisible by 10


----------



## Gman

mathematical ban


Shiftyshadee said:


> I ban you for your posts and thanks being divisible by 10


----------



## Daybreak

I ban you for having avatar


----------



## ImRickJamesBit_h

Daybreak said:


> I ban you for having avatar


You're banned for saying Avatar.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Gman

Banned for not saying it three times fast 


ImRickJamesBit_h said:


> You're banned for saying Avatar.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Daybreak

Gman said:


> Banned for not saying it three times fast


Your banned, because you ban everyone


----------



## Gman

Not creative ban 


Daybreak said:


> Your banned, because you ban everyone


----------



## ImRickJamesBit_h

Anyone who reads this and any further post are automatically banned. Banning is awesome. But I must take the banning powers of all and banish them to the banning region of Banotham City. There is a hero who needs the bans so he can ban all the misfits who have escaped Bankam Asylum. Without going into to much detail and the risk of eternal banation, I will only tell you his name. Its, BanMan. So with the help of Jerry Lewis we should be able to raise enough money to help BanMan. I'm now sleepy so I ban myself as well! Cheers!!!!!!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Gman

Grandstanding ban


----------



## Gman

New years eve ban


----------



## Daybreak

your banned for posting twice in a row


----------



## ImRickJamesBit_h

Banned for banning!!!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Gman

Banned for losing to prince in basketball and eating his pancakes afterwards haha


----------



## Barf

Ur banned for flashing more than roms


----------



## Gman

Banned for supporting herbal medication


----------



## Sandman007

Banned 4 eating bananas

Hit Thanks if I helped


----------



## Gman

Banned and not thanked haha


----------



## Daybreak

banned and thank you for moving aside


----------



## Gman

Not happening ban 


Daybreak said:


> banned and thank you for moving aside


----------



## Gman

Banned everyone for not banning


----------



## ImRickJamesBit_h

I ban Poontab....

Mmmmmmmm Mmmmmmmm!!!


----------



## poontab

ImRickJamesBit_h said:


> I ban Poontab....
> 
> Mmmmmmmm Mmmmmmmm!!!


Banned for predictability


----------



## osaeed

I ban you poontab for asking when will CM ICS for touchpad be released


----------



## Gman

Banned for having an eye patch


----------



## Dark Jedi

Banned for being a gman.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## Shiftyshadee

Dark Jedi said:


> Banned for being a gman.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


Banned for redundant ban

Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki


----------



## Zippernuts

Shiftyshadee said:


> Banned for redundant ban
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki


Banned for using a three syllable word.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Daybreak

banned for not understanding


----------



## Gman

Banned for assuming


----------



## Dark Jedi

Banned for stating the obvious.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## Gman

Obviously ban 


Dark Jedi said:


> Banned for stating the obvious.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## Evolve

I ban you for using the obvious ban....


----------



## Gman

Unoriginal ban 


Evolve said:


> I ban you for using the obvious ban....


----------



## dickenam

ban4ban bc of ban due to bannings x1000


----------



## Gman

Need to step up your game ban


----------



## Gman

Too original ban


----------



## Gman

Lack of others posting ban


----------



## Shiftyshadee

Gman said:


> Lack of others posting ban


Presumptuous ban

Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki


----------



## Gman

Finally ban 


Shiftyshadee said:


> Presumptuous ban
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki


----------



## Mustang302LX

Gman said:


> Finally ban


You're banned for finally banning someone else.


----------



## jellybellys

Mustang302LX said:


> You're banned for finally banning someone else.


Well you're banned for banning for finally banning.


----------



## Gman

Devil Ban (666) 


jellybellys said:


> Well you're banned for banning for finally banning.


----------



## riassan

Gman said:


> Devil Ban (666)


ill will ban buddy


----------



## Gman

Goodwill ban


riassan said:


> ill will ban buddy


----------



## Shiftyshadee

Gman said:


> Goodwill ban


Obscure Matt Damon reference ban

Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki


----------



## Gman

How you like them apples ban 


Shiftyshadee said:


> Obscure Matt Damon reference ban
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki


----------



## gflam

Gman said:


> How you like them apples ban


I ban you for using one of my nicknames as your username

Sent from my evo 3d at 1.8ghz


----------



## lukesdiesel

I ban you for having a stupid user name

Luke


----------



## kvswim

I ban you for having your name at the end of your post.

Sent from my SCH-I510 using RootzWiki


----------



## jellybellys

I ban you for not having an avatar


----------



## Gman

Banned because they could be Na'vi


----------



## jellybellys

I ban you for having over 700 posts


----------



## Shiftyshadee

jellybellys said:


> I ban you for having over 700 posts


I ban you for being jelly

Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki


----------



## dIGITALbEATdOWN

I ban you for being a shifty escape artist... and also shadee


----------



## Gman

I ban you for little "d"


dIGITALbEATdOWN said:


> I ban you for being a shifty escape artist... and also shadee


----------



## jellybellys

I ban you... because I feel like it


----------



## Gman

banned for having feelings


----------



## jellybellys

banned for typing in a monospace font


----------



## Gman

Banned for it being Courier new


jellybellys said:


> banned for typing in a monospace font


----------



## elliott35

OMG all banned for filling up my notifications !!!


----------



## Gman

OMG Ban!!


----------



## jellybellys

Banned because it is actually whatever font your browser has monospace set to. Yours happens to be courier new. Mines Ubuntu mono.

Sent from my Incredible 2 using RootzWiki


----------



## terryrook

I ban myself for drunkedly stumbling upon this thread, >slowly backs out of the room....quietly.


----------



## Androidawg

Banned for backing out like a Pu##y. You got a gun bitch, THROW DOWN!!!!


----------



## DeadlyAnGeL91792

Banned for banning without being a mod


----------



## ImRickJamesBit_h

Banned for thinking he's not a mod.

I fap regularly... G-Nex...


----------



## jellybellys

Banned for censoring part of your username


----------



## davidnc

Ban you for mentioning "censoring"


----------



## Dark Jedi

Banned for self banning yourself.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## jellybellys

Banned for star wars reference in your username

Sent from my Acer Iconia A500 using RootzWiki


----------



## MasterTM

jellybellys said:


> Banned for star wars reference in your username
> 
> Sent from my Acer Iconia A500 using RootzWiki


Banned for your Avatar. Mines better;D


----------



## jellybellys

MasterTM said:


> Banned for your Avatar. Mines better;D


Banned for lying.


----------



## jellybellys

I ban myself for not being able to come up with anything that anyone else can ban...


----------



## davidnc

jellybellys said:


> I ban myself for not being able to come up with anything that anyone else can ban...


double ban applied


----------



## jellybellys

banned for having a smaller post/rep ratio than me


----------

